# Born with one ear



## Asheo (Jul 21, 2010)

I am buying a little male chihuahua tonight for $100 due to the fact that it was born with only one ear... 
I thought that he had the inner ear parts, so I had a question about that, but now that he's here, I know he has no ear whatsoever on the left side lol, so my queston is irrelevant.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Good for you for giving him a loving home. And good for the original owner that they didn't just put him down. 

You might want to run some very informal tests on him to make sure his hearing isn't impaired in the one good ear....just things like clapping your hands when he's facing away from you, going to sleep or whatever, to see if/how he reacts. I'm sure it's fine, but given the ear deformity I'd have suspicions about his hearing in general.

Obviously if his hearing was impaired or non-existent, you'd be dealing with him, training him etc, differently.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad it didn't put you off,who cares if he only has one ear i'm sure he's adorable.My mums JR had 1 up ear and 1 down it gave him character


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Bless you for looking past the outward appearence of this puppy and seeing his whole heart inside. I look forward to seeing pictures when you can post them.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Bless his little heart - that is just great you are taking him into your home. I can't wait to see pics of the little [email protected]


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I would make sure he can hear in the other ear. Training a deaf dog is more difficult but possible. I had a deaf GSD as my first dog (didn't know it was deaf). Thank you for providing a home for this baby.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Bless his little heart and what a sweet heart you are for taking him in. Please post photos od this special little one.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

We need more people like you in the world.  Congrats on picking him up tonight, I look forward to hearing more about him.

For those that missed it, she posted pics of the little sweetie here:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=53376


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know about the pics Paula.
He is so so cute!!
Am so glad he has the loving home he deserves. xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Its so good of you take take him in and not dismiss him because of his appearance!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I used to have a poodle who had both ear flaps but nothing under one of them, he was fine!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

He has such a sweet little face. And as others have already said, good for you for taking him on, that's a lovely thing to do. The breeder sounds awful, they should at least have let the little guy stay with his family for another week to be ready to leave home properly.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup and welcome to the group! Does the little guy have a name yet? 
He is super cute, I love the black and tans (Mine are blue and tan and chocolate & tan : )
Thanks to foggy for linking to the pics, I would have missed them!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

He is adorable! Happy he found a loving home and is away from that breeder.


----------

